# youtube downloader



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I am looking for a youtube downloader so I can download a video to my computer than put it on a DVD to watch on my TV. I had one but is got corrupted and I am not able to use it. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

That is a lot of steps. You can't just get a cable and go directly to the TV?
I have directv and bought a add on box and I now watch You tubes directly on my TV via using WiFi.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

yes, it is a few steps but for say an 8 part series, I can put them on DVD and watch them when I am ready. Sometimes I loan the videos to my dear MIL. She likes old westerns.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

clipconverter.cc is pretty reliable when others don't work.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

We use YTD, found here: http://download.cnet.com/YTD-Video-Downloader/3000-2071_4-10647340.html

As always, watch what you click carefully when you install so you don't end up with other "bonus" programs.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

WildernesFamily said:


> We use YTD, found here: http://download.cnet.com/YTD-Video-Downloader/3000-2071_4-10647340.html
> 
> As always, watch what you click carefully when you install so you don't end up with other "bonus" programs.



When I try to download this program, my computer deletes it as soon as it downloads. Norton says it is not safe. This is the same program I was using


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Hm, I think we ran into the same kind of problem when we updated YTD, we had to go back to an earlier restore point on our computer to get rid of the update and then it worked again. I haven't updated it in forever now even though it always asks to update.

Here are some other options to explore: http://alternativeto.net/software/ytd-youtube-downloader/

Hope this helps!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

frank b said:


> When I try to download this program, my computer deletes it as soon as it downloads. Norton says it is not safe. This is the same program I was using


Turn off Norton when downloading it. (Don't forget to turn it back on when you're done)


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks, I will try that site.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

WildernesFamily said:


> Hm, I think we ran into the same kind of problem when we updated YTD, we had to go back to an earlier restore point on our computer to get rid of the update and then it worked again. I haven't updated it in forever now even though it always asks to update.
> 
> Here are some other options to explore: http://alternativeto.net/software/ytd-youtube-downloader/
> 
> Hope this helps!


Norton Security said this program has a Trojan Gen 2 virus in it. I tried the YTD again but it won't open up to install.

Anything else out there that I can use?


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

+1 on clipconverter.cc

No need to install software. It will convert it to your desired format also.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

jtbrandt said:


> +1 on clipconverter.cc
> 
> No need to install software. It will convert it to your desired format also.


 Looks like this is going to work. Thanks


----------

